# New Home Theater Set-up



## pledgco (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello all-

I'm new to the site & home theater overall.

I just moved into a new house (2nd owner) that has a 26' x 15'W home theater room. I started to assemble some gear (see my profile) but need suggestions on sub-woofers. The place is well cabled and I have two jacks avail in the from to accept the subs.

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

What's your budget? It sounds like you plan on having two? What speakers do you plan on using? Will the primary use be music, movies, other? In the meantime, check out some of our sub reviews here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/speaker-subwoofer-reviews/


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

what's your budget? do you want sealed, ported, horn???


----------



## pledgco (Jun 24, 2013)

Existing speakers:

(4) SpeakerCraft 8" Aimable In-ceiling (for rear & surround)
(3) SpeakerCraft In-Wall Aimable LCR CinemaOne (Front,L,R) - mounted behind screen

Primary use is movies

The past owner had (2) 12" Velodyne powered subs

Do I need (2) subs? Was hoping to spend around $500 total on sub(s)

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

pledgco said:


> Existing speakers:
> 
> (4) SpeakerCraft 8" Aimable In-ceiling (for rear & surround)
> (3) SpeakerCraft In-Wall Aimable LCR CinemaOne (Front,L,R) - mounted behind screen
> ...


2 subs are an advantage, but not a necessity.

for $500 you can get probably one of the nice entry level subs from SVS or HSU etc. PB-1000 springs to mind.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think that waiting a little while and saving up a bit more to afford a good sub is a better bet. There are very few if any good subs that will fill a space like that for your $500 budget.
I would seriously look at one of these SVS PB1000 and get a second later when you have more.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, I second that. for subs, my rule of thumb is "take your original budget... double it and then use that as a starting point"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike Edwards said:


> lol, I second that. for subs, my rule of thumb is "take your original budget... double it and then use that as a starting point"


For sure :T
There are many cheep subs (not worth the money) well under $500 but if you want something that digs deep and has decent SPL you gatta go higher.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and if you just increase your budget $200 more and can cut a straight line you can BUILD something that will demolish the PB-1000 (thinking the Dayton 18 incher and an inuke 3000)


----------



## pledgco (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies-

I do want to move on something quickly. If you have additional suggestions for subs in a higher range ($500 to $1000) I would appreicate that feedback-


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This SVS PB12NSD or this HSU VTF-3MK4 would do wonders on your room and still keep you well within your budget.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

There are some deals in the classified speaker section.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

If you want suggestions in the $500-$1000 dollar range there are many that would do u justice in that fairly large space u have. A couple that I've been recommended are: PSA XV15, SVS PB-12NSD, OUTLAW LFM-1EX all seem to be very popular choices in that range. I started at the $500 price point and now I'm up to $800 with the PSA XV15 currently I'm my choices. Lol


----------



## pledgco (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks to all for the suggestions.

I purchased a Paradigm Monitor series SUB-12 from a local stereo shop. Decided to put more $$$ into one rather than 2 lower end options. Very happy so far- but the floor upstairs will shake a bit if I don't keep the level down...


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

pledgco said:


> Thanks to all for the suggestions.
> 
> I purchased a Paradigm Monitor series SUB-12 from a local stereo shop. Decided to put more $$$ into one rather than 2 lower end options. Very happy so far- but the floor upstairs will shake a bit if I don't keep the level down...


Well congrats on your new toy! Hope you enjoy  and also hope to hear your feedback on your thought once you have it broke in.


----------

